# Bronx River Parkway



## edt12b32

Does the BRP still close to traffic on Sunday mornings? Is it year round or summer only?
Where does the closure start.stop?
Thanks for the info


----------



## krisdrum

Summer only. Usually May (except Memorial Day weekend) and June and then again in September and sometimes October. 

The closure starts down around the Bronxville/Tuckahoe border and goes up to the County Center in White Plains.

Year-round you'd want to use the bike path that follows the river from basically Fleetwood all the way up to the Kensico Dam (with a few sections that are on the road, but mostly low traffic streets).


----------



## bike981

Amazingly, the 2012 Westchester County budget cut funding for "Bicycle Sundays" on the BRP. Fortunately, some private donors were found to make up the shortfall. See this article in the Journal News: Donations keep Bicycle Sundays rolling after Westchester budget cut | The Journal News | LoHud.com | LoHud.com

In terms of the bike path (MUP, really), it goes from Fleetwood (or near there) to somewhere just south of Scarsdale. Then it continues from the Hartsdale train station north to the Kensico Dam. If you want to ride it from end to end, you'll need to ride on the street between Scarsdale and Hartsdale.

Personally, I dislike riding on the bike path when I'm out by myself. It's too crowded with runners, walkers, slower bicyclists, etc. and there are too many places you need to stop or slow down to cross roads, pass other trail users, etc. But for a ride with young kids and/or a slow "just out to see the scenery" ride, it's great.


----------



## edt12b32

thanks for the info.
I'm looking for a good route from Manhattan to Greenwich CT.
I generally take Kimball to the Bronx river trail north to Scarsdale and cut east via Heathcote, Saxon Woods, Polly park, etc. I don't particularly like the trail, and am looking for an all-road alternative.
Does anyone know about California Rd, New Wilmot Ave, or have a good route to go East on?
Thank a lot.


----------



## krisdrum

Unbelievable indeed. Playland is bleeding 1+ million a year and someone decided to cut a program that costs $40k? 

Right, the path basically ends behind Scarsdale train station, so the easiest route is up the hill/overpass on Ardsley Rd toward town, then a left on Scarsdale Ave, through town to the end where you make a right and a quick left onto Fox Meadow. Take Fox Meadow down past Fenimore and then make a left after the church on Greenacres to reconnect with the path. Or, you can continue north a bit on the path past Scarsdale station, dismount and portage the bike across the footbridge onto Aqueduct Dr./Pipeline, get to Hartsdale station and go up and over onto Greenacres. 

There are also some sections in Hartsdale that are not paved. You get hardpack dirt and gravel. Most definitely do-able on a road bike, I've done it often. I used to ride the entire path a few times a week in the past.


----------



## krisdrum

Where in Greenwich? Sound or back woods (Glendale, North Rd., etc.)?

I live on the sound now (Larchmont) and do a route usually up Pinebrook and over to Scarsdale on Rt. 22 near the big church and back (and it is a designated bike route with signage). You could take the BRP path to Harney Rd in Scarsdale, climb Harney (or one of the parallel side streets), cross 22 and weave back to my route. That you could ride down to Palmer/Theo Fremd which would take you up to Rye/Portchester. You'd at least be on the path less. I'd avoid California personally. It is narrow and twisty in some sections, doesn't have a good shoulder and folks tend to fly on it, not a good combination

You could also hop off Kimball in Yonkers, climb out of the valley into Tuckahoe/Bronxville and head east there That would take you down into Chester Heights/New Rochelle and then I'd suggest the Palmer/Theo Fremd route from there. Parts of that are also signed bike routes.


----------



## bike981

For Manhattan to Greenwich, a couple of suggestions.

*(1)* Check out the NYCC route page here: Westchecter/CT | NYCC.org

There are a bunch of routes listed at the bottom of the page (and continuing for several pages). Have a look at some that go thru or to Greenwich to get a sense of what routes might make sense. Since it's the NYCC, most routes start and end in Manhattan, so you'll also see how they recommend getting out to the Westchester area.

Example route 1: NYC Scarsdale White Plains Greenwich | NYCC.org
Example route 2: NYC Greenwich Stamford Bedford Peekskill | NYCC.org


*(2)* As I mention above, I don't care for riding on the BRP path. I live in the Hartsdale area, so I can't comment on the southern portion of a Manhattan to Greenwich route, but once you get to Hartsdale, my route to Greenwich is Walworth Ave. in Scarsdale (which is a continuation of Fox Meadow Road that krisdrum mentioned earlier) into White Plains, where it changes name to Bank Street.

Then I relent and follow the BRP path thru the White Plains County Center parking lot and to the North White Plains train station, maybe 1/2 mile of actual path riding. From the train station I take Fisher Ave. to Route 22, turn north on Rte 22 and follow it up thru Armonk, at which point there are several roads (Rte 433, for example) that will take you into Greenwich. This puts you into what krisdrum calls the "back woods" section of Greenwich. If you want to go into Greenwich proper (the town center), there are more direct ways.


----------



## edt12b32

Krisdrum,
Thanks for the advice. I've never taken an eastern route before, I always cut east at Scarsdale.
It looks like Palmer avenue has a bike lane? 
Have you ridden south into the Bronx? Can you tell me about Shore Road? Is it paved? Nice route?
I generally leave manhattan at 219th street bridge at broadway, go north around Van Cortland, then start the Kimball route.
If there is a nice East side alternative, i could cross at willis/3rd/mad ave bridges, and ehad north through bronx from there.
Thanks for help!


----------



## krisdrum

Palmer doesn't have a bike lane to my knowledge, but it is pretty wide with relatively low traffic. I don't go down south too often. Pelham Parkway to Shore Rd would work to get you east out of the Bronx. Yes, it is paved (I don't know any roads around here that aren't, do you?). Shore Rd could be a bit sketchy, but it does have a bike path that parallels it. Never used it, so I can't vouch for it. I've ridden across the Mad bridge before, but real early in the morning and with a group of guys, so not sure what it would be like at other times alone. We then turned north and hooked up with the Grand Concourse, which does have a bike lane, at least in some stretches.


----------



## hardhead_custom

Hey thats a nice bike route.. I've been riding through route 22 since last year and I like it.. I do a nice 20mile ride coming from kensice dam - route22 through armonk -then right at 422 through bedford, then will end up near westchester airport... 

One time i got lost and ended up in Rye/Portchester in the area you mentioned and area is really nice for riding.. bike friendly traffic shall I say. 



krisdrum said:


> Where in Greenwich? Sound or back woods (Glendale, North Rd., etc.)?
> 
> I live on the sound now (Larchmont) and do a route usually up Pinebrook and over to Scarsdale on Rt. 22 near the big church and back (and it is a designated bike route with signage). You could take the BRP path to Harney Rd in Scarsdale, climb Harney (or one of the parallel side streets), cross 22 and weave back to my route. That you could ride down to Palmer/Theo Fremd which would take you up to Rye/Portchester. You'd at least be on the path less. I'd avoid California personally. It is narrow and twisty in some sections, doesn't have a good shoulder and folks tend to fly on it, not a good combination
> 
> You could also hop off Kimball in Yonkers, climb out of the valley into Tuckahoe/Bronxville and head east there That would take you down into Chester Heights/New Rochelle and then I'd suggest the Palmer/Theo Fremd route from there. Parts of that are also signed bike routes.


----------



## 8toes

Shame about the BRP. I used to love riding that when I was a kid in Mamaroneck. I sure do miss Westchester County, especially Northern Wetschester.


----------



## drodrigueznyc

has anyone hit the paved bike path across the street from Kensico Dam? 

it runs about 6 miles along the river, with some hills, underpass, etc then promptly ends due to construction.... I'm not sure what is beyond or where it picks up so I usually turn back, rinse and repeat till I get about 24 to 30 miles worth of riding... it is a challenge if you go back and forth as an excercise routine.. The hills will catch up with you.

this weekend i'm going to explore to see where it goes...

i'm also interested in hitting up the route 9A, Route 117 path...off Saw Mill Pky.

I believe you can get a steady 17 miles of paved path heading north...

and what comes after that??

plenty of hidden treasures out there... just need to find them all...

if anyone is in the area and wants to get together this weekend let me know.


----------



## krisdrum

If that is the path that leads south from the dam, then you have only scratched the surface. It goes from the dam all the way down into Bronxville (and beyond). Some of it is on the road, but significant portions are path. I've never tried to link it up south of Bronxville, but I know I see a path along the river as far south as the Bronx. 

The path along the Saw Mill is the North and South County trails. There are some sections on road, but mostly off (it is the old New York Central rail corridor). That has path as far down as Yonkers into Riverdale and as far north as Yorktown and Carmel. Plus there is at least one branch trail off of it as well. Plenty of area to explore as well. The North/South County trail really doesn't have any hills, since trains aren't so good at hills. You do get these long steady grades and lots of false flats though.


----------



## drodrigueznyc

you're right... it goes south from the dam.. but ends 6miles later due to construction... the sign reads "end of bike path" and i went around today and couldn't find another path entrance in the few blocks that i rode past it... so i turned back around...

i read about the north and south county trails... and understand it spans only 6 miles.. but picks up again from route 117, route 9A for another 18miles... 

that's the entrance i need to find... i'd rather do a straight 18... or more if i can find a good paved path further north...

i have no problems driving to a nice spot then jumping onto a bike path that spans for miles...

any ideas?


----------



## krisdrum

drodrigueznyc said:


> you're right... it goes south from the dam.. but ends 6miles later due to construction... the sign reads "end of bike path" and i went around today and couldn't find another path entrance in the few blocks that i rode past it... so i turned back around...
> 
> i read about the north and south county trails... and understand it spans only 6 miles.. but picks up again from route 117, route 9A for another 18miles...
> 
> that's the entrance i need to find... i'd rather do a straight 18... or more if i can find a good paved path further north...
> 
> i have no problems driving to a nice spot then jumping onto a bike path that spans for miles...
> 
> any ideas?


I haven't been to the Bronx River Path in awhile, so not sure what is up. There is a significant section from Hartsdale train station to Scarsdale train station that is only on the street, but they are low traffic for the most part. I'm sure there is a work around, but I'm not sure where the sign and construction is 6 miles south, so it is hard for me to direct you. 

Elmsford separates the North and South sections of the County trail, if memory serves. We usually drove to Sam's Club in Elmsford, parked in their parking lot, took a right out of the lot and picked the trail up in an industrial/freight area that you hit as soon as you leave the Sam's Club parking lot. If memory serves, heading north from there was pretty uninterrupted for quite awhile. In order to go south, you'd need to ride on the road, which is pretty nerve-wracking in that area about a mile to where 100 crosses under the Saw Mill Pkwy. There is an entrance to the trail across Rt. 100 just before going under the overpass.


----------



## drodrigueznyc

i found it today... the North County Trail that starts just behind Sam's Club in Elmsford..

that is the path of all paths... no more searching.. i've found my true calling...

this path runs continously for 35miles up to Yorktown.. a good round trip will easily put you in the 70plus mile range... what a workout!

straight, flat with sligh increase in elevation but no significant hills... all paved... 

the perfect workout spot...

you guys need to check this place out...!


----------



## krisdrum

drodrigueznyc said:


> i found it today... the North County Trail that starts just behind Sam's Club in Elmsford..
> 
> that is the path of all paths... no more searching.. i've found my true calling...
> 
> this path runs continously for 35miles up to Yorktown.. a good round trip will easily put you in the 70plus mile range... what a workout!
> 
> straight, flat with sligh increase in elevation but no significant hills... all paved...
> 
> the perfect workout spot...
> 
> you guys need to check this place out...!


Glad you found it. Pretty easy when you know where it is. Although I think your mileage might be off. 35 would be *round trip* from Sam's Club to Yorktown (18 each way). So I suppose if you do the out and back twice you'd get your 70+ miles, but that seems a bit tedious. I'd also caution against really putting the hammer down, as it is a multi-use trail and you could be putting yourself or others in danger. I've also seen plenty of deer along some of the more wooded sections, so another reason to keep your defensive riding skills on alert.


----------



## Dr.J.Watson

In regard to the North County Trail, there is a parking lot near the Eastview exit of the SMRP. You can find the entrance to the trail by the southbound entrance to the parkway. You can also cross the road and find a short, scenic trail along the Tarrytown Resevoir. Be careful of washout along the trail's edge. Another nice detour is Route 448. You will find it running perpindicular to the northside of the center portion of the resevoir. It runs through Pocantico Hills, and is very scenic. Back on the North County Trail you will find a nice rest and picnic area about 5 miles north of the above mentioned starting point. The library is a reconverted train station from the Old Put line. Beyond it you will find a pavilion with benches and a concession stand, overlooking a town pool. Bathrooms and water are also available. If you want, you can venture around the shopping area of lovely Briarcliff Manor, which is not far away. Don't forget about the many cafes back in Tarrytown, not far from the Tarrytown Resevoir. It is also a great riverfront town worth exploring. You can also tour historic Philipsburg Manor House. The NCT and it's surrounding areas can make for a very flexible family or casual small group ride. It is well worth investigating. During the summer months, you can also find scheduled ethnic cultural heritage festivals being held at the Kensico Dam Plaza in Valhalla.


----------



## drodrigueznyc

It's much more than 18miles...not sure where it actually ends but there's plenty more to go..

I went this past Sunday afternoon, right after church... parked behind Sam's club and rode up to the entrance of the North County Trail... I went as far as 20miles on the odometer and had to turn back if I was going to make it back to the truck before dark.

at the 20mile mark I was already in Yorktown but the path continued for many more miles... not sure where it ends... but on the map it seems like another 20 or more miles.

next Sunday i plan on making an early trip to see how much further it goes...

has anyone taken it till the end?


----------



## krisdrum

drodrigueznyc said:


> It's much more than 18miles...not sure where it actually ends but there's plenty more to go..
> 
> I went this past Sunday afternoon, right after church... parked behind Sam's club and rode up to the entrance of the North County Trail... I went as far as 20miles on the odometer and had to turn back if I was going to make it back to the truck before dark.
> 
> at the 20mile mark I was already in Yorktown but the path continued for many more miles... not sure where it ends... but on the map it seems like another 20 or more miles.
> 
> next Sunday i plan on making an early trip to see how much further it goes...
> 
> has anyone taken it till the end?


18 miles from Sam's Club to Yorktown, give or take. I found this on NYC Bike Map. Claims the entire trail (north and south sections) run between Van Cortlandt Park in the Bronx and Brewster, NY. According to Google Map (it has the trail in its database if you use the bicycle function), Yorktown to Brewster gets you another 17-ish miles. So I stand somewhat corrected. You are looking at just a smidge under 40 miles out from Sam's Club to Brewster.


----------



## drodrigueznyc

yep that's about 35miles one way, 70 roundtrip... now that's a nice ride and very nice workout... kind of feels like you're doing a century type ride...

i'm siked... planning on doing the whole run this sunday... 

will i make it to work on Monday??


----------

